# Wiring instructions for EMC PMS34 Power Management System ?



## 116369 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have built my own motorhome using an Iveco Daily van and many parts from a scrapped Mercedes motorhome. Have used it well already.
Fitted an EMC PMS 34 'Power management system' in the vehicle which does everything exept charging leisure battery and running fridge etc from vehicle battery when running - in other words when I switch the Management system to Vehicle/car - nothing happens.
Does anyone have fitting/wiring instructions that they could scan and email me please - I would be very grateful.
Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

For a home build there is a lot to be said for keeping the electrics simple so that YOU can sort out any problems yourself. You don,t need a "Unit", just a couple of relays, some fuses, switches and a vegulated charger which can be obtained from caravan outlets.

Have a deco at this web link for details of simple circuits that work.

http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/SPLIT CHARGING SYSTEM.htm

C.


----------



## imac1912 (Apr 12, 2010)

*power management system problem*

Hi, I was wondering if you managed to get your problem solved?
If you did could you tell me!
Also could anyone send me a copy of the instruction manual for the Power Management System PMS1 as I cannot get the 12 volt system to work? I have checked all the fuses and although there is a light on the 12 volt switch nothing seems to be happening!?! 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Ian


----------



## magicmanuk (Apr 7, 2012)

Did you get a reply regarding the instructions? I too have the PMS34 installed & I reckon the person who had the van before me wired it up wrong as I cannot detect any power to the battery from the unit, so the battery keeps discharging.


----------



## SteveTomlin (Sep 24, 2020)

There is no PMS 34.
It's a PMS 3H for horizontal.
The typeface makes the H look also like a 4 which it isn't.

The manual is available at
https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ekmps/shops/olearys/resources/Other/pms3-instructions.pdf

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve but this is a very old thread.

Ray.


----------

